# It's spreading, does anyone know what it is?



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,

This is growing & spreading rather quickly in my lawn and I'm wondering what it is. Does anyone know and if so, is it edible? I'm in CT if that helps.

Thanks so much,
OnlyMe



















(I may have to edit this, I'm not sure if I inserted the photos correctly).


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know what the name of it is. Kinda smells like basil. Weed wack it before it goes to seed and it won't come back. Anyone know the name of it? I would love to know too. Some invasive species.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

possibly known as Lamiaceae or Labiatae = mint=== Lamiaceae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

smell it


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Lamium purpureum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is Dead Nettle.
It is a spring only weed/flower around here.
It is harmless as far as and lawn goes, but is EXCELLENT early spring food for honeybees and other pollinators.
I like it, so we leave it. And it is gone when the weather heats up...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep it's purple deadnettle. Supposed to be edible but it tastes like dirt. A lot.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks all! I really appreciate your help. I tried looking this up but didn't know where to start - much like trying look up the spelling of a word in the dictionary but much more difficult. 

I'll leave it alone until the first mow.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like the same thing in my yard..it stinks when crushed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Whoa! Dead nettle flowers are red or purple and I've seen them before. OP's flowers are blue. Looks like creeping Charlie to me. When they bloom, they often send up an upright stem with small blue flowers. 

Martin


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Whatever they are we have boatloads of them here, every year.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

They're light purple on my computer...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. mine too.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that it's Ajuga reptans - bugleweed

Ajuga reptans flowers: hort.net photo gallery

Some folks plant it for a part-shade groundcover.

Best wishes,

Kathy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ajuga has a slicker, shinier type leaf and a different blossom.
I love, love, love Ajuga and need to get more.

But hers is Dead Nettle. I wish it were good for something...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's the one thing around here that goats won't even eat.


----------



## BrendaFromMass (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with Paquebot, my common name for what I have in my yard is Gill on the Ground, or ground ivy. Using the oak leaf (in OP's pic) in the background for scale, looks just the same as:

Glechoma hederacea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PlantFiles: Detailed information on Creeping Charlie, Gill-over-Ground, Ground Ivy, Hedgemaids, Alehoof Glechoma hederacea

https://www.google.com/search?q=gill+on+the+ground&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=iOGCT577MYq-0QHlkO38Bw&biw=1440&bih=781&sei=jOGCT4PtOofo0QH32-GXCA

edit to add (in OP's pic)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

we have that all over the community garden.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Deadnettle has square stems, Creeping Charlie does not. Deadnettle has fuzzy leaves, Creeping Charlie does not. Creeping Charlie forms roots where the stems touch the ground, deadnettle does not. Creeping Charlie has a funky smell when crushed. Deadnettle does not. I've been pulling both for several years. They are nearly impossible to confuse in person.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

at least it makes a nice ground cover.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone. 

I weed-whacked it all yesterday & am hoping that that will be the end of it. It was close to the deck on one side where I try to keep the ground clear. While I love animals I'd just as soon not provide a shelter to critters under where we cook and eat outdoors in nice weather.


----------

